#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Scholarship at Indian School of Business for 1-year PGP programme

## Rahul.sharma2267

The  'Diversity Scholarships' are applicable to students applying for the  one-year PGP programme at ISB. The purpose of the scholarship is to  improve the diversity in the class at ISB. These scholarships aims at  providing scholarships to some sectors of work that are not well  represented in the class. The total number of scholarships that will be  given in this category will be 40 with a total aggregate value of  Rs.2.50 crore. 

Professionals from a broad spectrum of sectors and functions such as  healthcare, government, social sector, hospitality, media, fashion,  manufacturing, finance, marketing and sales, and technology can apply.  In order to improve the gender diversity of the class from the existing  level of 29% women, scholarships for women will also be given to  meritorious women candidates.

*Eligibility*
Since this is a merit-based scholarship, there is no need to apply  separately for the scholarships. All applicants who are offered  admission to the PGP programme are automatically evaluated for  eligibility for the award of the scholarships and if found meritorious,  they will be eligible for the scholarships. The admissions committee of  the school will take the final decision on the award of the scholarship.  To apply for the ISB scholarship, one needs to apply online at _http://pgpapp.isb.edu/User/Default.aspx_

*Selection Process* 
Admissions to ISB are based on a comprehensive and holistic evaluation  process. The parameters that are evaluated are: past academic record,  GMAT scores, achievements both personal and professional, career growth  and achievements, recommendations, essays, etc. In addition, all  shortlisted candidates are interviewed and their performance is also  evaluated on the basis of the interview. 

*Deadline*
Students can apply for the scholarship all around the year.

Source: Education Times





  Similar Threads: International Business School in Mumbai, India Mohit Marwah  Star of the movie FUGLY @ Asian Business School Need HELP for All Indian Written Examination 2014 for admission in M. Tech CSE Programmes, Indian School of Mines, Dhanbad Top 10 business school in India 2013 | Business School Ranking in 2013

----------

